# Anyone know who makes Humidors for Altadis?



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

OK, so I've been using the same deskopt humi for my entire herfin' life (15+ years). It was purchased at Sams Club way back when for 60 bucks, and while I'm sure it was factory made with mostly laminates, the seal was/is good, and while sold as a 100ct, I've never felt safe with more than 50 sticks in it. Somewhere down the line I started using coolers and tupperware to augment it (coolers for full boxes and tupperware for loose sticks). But I decided a few weeks ago to replace it with something bigger. I also noticed that some warping has occured on the outside of the box. Hey, for 60 sheckles 15+ years aint' bad. I never intended to pass it down to my kids!

While I do intend to by another desktop (and it WILL be from Waxing Moon) In looking aournd I decided on a 23" wide cabinet stlye humi with cigar maker logo on top, 2 glass doors, 8 drawers, 200 count (goldenmackid has one and posted pics) and really liked the idea of 2 seperate compartments that will be humidified seperately. Also like the idea of keeping loose cigar types seperate to prevent unwanted marrying.

I pulled the trigger yesterday and am waiting for it to arrive. In the meantime I was wondering:

Who makes humidors for Altadis logo'ed humis?

Sorry for the long post, but any info on this is appreciated (I know, just call Altadis, but it's less conspicious to type at work then make phone calls!).

Thanks
Dav0


----------



## lamontjb (Dec 11, 2010)

Ok, so when I heard about an eight drawer and two glass door humidor only holding 150ct, I had to look it up and I found the humidor you were referring to (which may help other users answer your question):


puff.com/forums/vb/cigar-pictures/267840-thegoldenmackids-humidor.html

But, I guess I dont know what you mean buy "Who makes humidors for Altadis logo'ed humis?"

Are you looking to buy a forth Humidor? (1. The one you had from Sams club, 2. The 8 Drawers you pulled the trigger on, 3. The Waxing moon you want, and 4. A humidor with Altadis logo)

Or am I reading that wrong? Sorry.

BTW, I really like this humidor you picked up. I really like humidors with the drawers behind glass, and with two side by side compartments, that really nice.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

lamontjb said:


> Ok, so when I heard about an eight drawer and two glass door humidor only holding 150ct, I had to look it up and I found the humidor you were referring to (which may help other users answer your question):
> 
> puff.com/forums/vb/cigar-pictures/267840-thegoldenmackids-humidor.html
> 
> ...


TheGoldenMacKids humi is what made me buy the one I did. It appears to be exactly the same, except GoldenMac's has a Romeo y Juleitta logo and the one I bought has H. Upmann.

The reason I assume that these are distributed by Altadis is because both of those cigar brands are owned by Altadis, along with Trinidad which also has a very similar humi. The Trinidad logo humi has the same 8 drawers behind glass doors, but also has a glass lid on top with another compartment for sticks. It's also a little bigger, and the logo is etched in the glass. Trinidad, I believe, is also an Altadis brand.

I know it's probably made in China, but since it is so uncommon I was hoping perhaps it was a bit more "collectible".

Thanks, I really can't wait to take delievery as it was the only one that Gotham had in stock, and I can't find this particular model anywhere else. The real b!tch is that I missed winning one an e-bay from a guy right here in NJ where I live. It finished up at 128 and my high bid was 120.

Oh well! I just hope this one has a good seal.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

lamontjb said:


> Ok, so when I heard about an eight drawer and two glass door humidor only holding 150ct, I had to look it up and I found the humidor you were referring to (which may help other users answer your question):
> 
> puff.com/forums/vb/cigar-pictures/267840-thegoldenmackids-humidor.html
> 
> ...


Sorry, just realized I didn't answer all your ???

I'm still gonna buy a humi from Ed at Waxing Moon, when my IRS refund is confirmed.

I'm probably gonna bomb a friend who is just starting his cigar hobby with the Sam's Humi.

I'll always have a cooler setup for boxes to rest when they come in.

Actually, I've been toying with the idea of removing all the drawers from the 8 door I just bought and seeing if it will hold boxes, not sure, it may be too small.

BTW, if you really are interested there is the same 8 drawer that GoldenMacKid has on ebay right now, search for Romeo And Julieta Cigar Humidor, the item is in GA.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

David, I know what you mean. Altadis commission branded humidors at a rate of about one every three years, or so. I have one of these:










It's three levels, is exceptionally well made and holds humidity like a NASA laboratory. It holds about 200 sticks, depending on my tetris skill.

I've asked around for a couple of years, but cannot uncover the mystery of the manufacturer. I've heard and tend to believe that they're made in China, but not by the usual suspects; sweat shops sourced by Quality Importers.

Each I've seen is of fantastic quality and impeccable build. Top materials are used in all. Mine is about 3/4" cedar stock on the perimeter with 4A veneers on the outside. The trays are from 1/2" stock and very rugged.

If you have an opportunity to get one, I highly recommend them.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> David, I know what you mean. Altadis commission branded humidors at a rate of about one every three years, or so. I have one of these:
> 
> It's three levels, is exceptionally well made and holds humidity like a NASA laboratory. It holds about 200 sticks, depending on my tetris skill.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, it's good to hear positive news on your box, excited, FEDEX tracking has my new humi coming tomorrow so I'm stoked. Hard to stop thinking about it! :happy:


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> David, I know what you mean. Altadis commission branded humidors at a rate of about one every three years, or so. I have one of these:
> 
> It's three levels, is exceptionally well made and holds humidity like a NASA laboratory. It holds about 200 sticks, depending on my tetris skill.
> 
> ...


I'm also thankful for your "seasoning guide" which I will try and follow, but it's a bit more complicated because of the drawers and two seperate compartmant deal.

Also have been in touch with Ed at Waxing Moon and as soon as the IRS confirms my $$$ refund going for one of his basic boxes.

Thanks again!


----------



## Veteran.V (Oct 14, 2010)

dav0 said:


> OK, so I've been using the same deskopt humi for my entire herfin' life (15+ years). It was purchased at Sams Club way back when for 60 bucks, and while I'm sure it was factory made with mostly laminates, the seal was/is good, and while sold as a 100ct, I've never felt safe with more than 50 sticks in it. Somewhere down the line I started using coolers and tupperware to augment it (coolers for full boxes and tupperware for loose sticks). But I decided a few weeks ago to replace it with something bigger. I also noticed that some warping has occured on the outside of the box. Hey, for 60 sheckles 15+ years aint' bad. I never intended to pass it down to my kids!
> 
> While I do intend to by another desktop (and it WILL be from Waxing Moon) In looking aournd I decided on a 23" wide cabinet stlye humi with cigar maker logo on top, 2 glass doors, 8 drawers, 200 count (goldenmackid has one and posted pics) and really liked the idea of 2 seperate compartments that will be humidified seperately. Also like the idea of keeping loose cigar types seperate to prevent unwanted marrying.
> 
> ...


Where are you buying the Altadis Humi from, was just curious what it looked like.. thanks


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Veteran.V said:


> Where are you buying the Altadis Humi from, was just curious what it looked like.. thanks


I found one at Gotham Cigars (gothamcigars.com) based in Fla. but I got the last one so you can't see it there anymore.

It's the same as the pictures posted by TheGoldenMacKid.


----------



## Veteran.V (Oct 14, 2010)

dav0 said:


> I found one at Gotham Cigars (gothamcigars.com) based in Fla. but I got the last one so you can't see it there anymore.
> 
> It's the same as the pictures posted by TheGoldenMacKid.


Dav0, yeah thats a good looking humi, I'll check out that gotham site.. Thanks


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> David, I know what you mean. Altadis commission branded humidors at a rate of about one every three years, or so. I have one of these:
> 
> >>>>content snipped to save space<<<<<<<
> 
> If you have an opportunity to get one, I highly recommend them.


Don,
I'm sitting here waiting for FEDEX trying to get a handle on how I'm gonna test and season this thing using the excellent methods described in your guide and would appreciate just a few feedbacks on a couple of ideas:

Testing for seal: since it's not a desktop and has glass, it rules out the flashlight test, but I can still sort of do a paper test on the doors and also feel for that "buffer" feeling when I close each door. Guess that's as far as I can go with that. Is there anything else you can think of?

Seaoning the cabinet and 8 drawers: I was thinking of using a 50qt cooler for the drawers seperately and doing the cabinet empty without the drawers. IYEO, would there be any drawbacks to that?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Well, you can delete this thread as my hopes for this cabinet died last night around 9PM Eastern.

I "picked up" my "new" humi from Fedex Ground (another horror story in itself) only to get it home and find it FUBAR. Top of cabinet detatched, two back corners damaged from what looks like a fall.

I shouldn've known this would turn out this way - it was a bad omen when the second estimated delivery date was VD day. 

Now to see if I can get my $$ back without problems.

I have to say that through all of this, my wife has been the best! First, running around during the time that we should have been enjoying at a romantic dinner, then consoling me as I gazed at the shattered remains of my dream humi. 

I owe that woman everything.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Dave, sorry for the fail. It seems FedEx has been very slippery-handed of late. Very sad.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Some heartbreaking pics:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

If Im the claims inspector at FedEx, no way I pay that one. POOR packaging. Mine came double boxed with ample Styrofoam inserts. That should be paid by the shipper.

Sad.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> Dave, sorry for the fail. It seems FedEx has been very slippery-handed of late. Very sad.


On the bright side, I'll be sending Ed/Waxing Moon my retainer payment on one of his wonderful Humidors! Now that one is a stress free no-brainer based on everyone here's high opinion of his workmanship.

Think that I will (once I get my refund) get one of the Lauderdale Cabinets to put under Ed's to hold my boxes and lose the cooler (at least in the beginning):smile:.

Do you know of that model "end-table" humidor? Any expierence with them?


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

A happy ending to this sad story is indeed in sight. First I'm happy to report that Gotham Cigars Cigars-Buy Humidors & Tobacco Cigars Online, Discount Cigars, Cheap Cigar Samplers-Gothamcigars.com was very accomodating.

Had I not found the H. Upmann humi that was delivered damaged, my second choice was The Lauderdale end-table cabinet humidor for the same cost. This was a not an item that Gotham carried, but Stephanie (whom is the BEST when it comes to customer service) went to her manager, then to the wholesalers they work with and special ordered one for me. It came today, and is seaoning now! I'm trying to adhere to Herf's guide.










BTW, that cigar box in the back is my homemade active humidification device I posted about in another thread. I'll be slappin' together a second one for the top shelf. My intention is to make them "self regulating" by using bovida packs in the bottom of the box combined with a rectangular bead container positioned directly over the air flow intake cutouts, so that before air gets "moistened" the beads will "dry the air". It might not work, but its fun messin' with this stuff!:loco:

AND, perhaps by the next full moon, I'll have my Waxing Moon to sit on top of the cabinet (although I don't thing the Lauderdale will look good anymore once that happens).


----------

